# Corrado G60 4x100 11" rotors work with a mk3 4x100 spindle??



## b055 (Mar 10, 2010)

The Corrado g60 rotors are 11" and obviously they won't work on the stock calipers on the mk3 4x100 spindles. I have wilwood 11" 4 piston calipers. They were originally on my 95vr6T and I want to use them on my new 97 golf with 1.8t swap. However, the 1.8t uses 4x100 bolt pattern, the vr uses 5x100. 

The vr was involved in a collision and was written off (airbags went off). There is damage to the drivers side control arm, tie rod, etc... Therefore it is not possible to do the 4 to 5bolt swap cost effectively as I would require obtaining a new control arm, tie rod, sway bar, etc. 

I was wondering if the corrado g60 11" rotor will mate with the 4x100 spindle on mk3's. This way I can roll on the 17" rims that I have 4x100 bp, not have to do the 5bolt conversion, and get this car on the road with minimal cost and time. 

Or, if anyone knows where I can get 11" rotors 4x100 bp that will work with the mk3 spindle please suggest it. Ecs is selling brembos right now for $93.xx each. However, knowing online sites sell the rotors, I would prefer going to partsource or a local store and picking up the 11" g60 rotors so I can drive the car tomorrow instead of waiting a week or two on shipping time. There is a car show Sunday at a track I'd like to show up at...


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

They should work fine.

A nice, cheaper upgrade for the mk3 2.0 brakes is to use the Girling 60 dual piston calipers and carriers with the C's 11" discs.


----------

